# I Want To Meet You, Actually.



## BryceCrawford (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey, I'm a reporter in Colorado Springs (not to mention a partaker of some of the finest). I write a weekly medical marijuana column, and issue a quarterly guide to local medical marijuana called "ReLeaf," full of news stories and listings descriptions of MMJ centers in town.

Yesterday, the Colorado Board of Health passed a law mandating that caregivers take a more active role in their patients' lives. What that role is is up for debate. 

But I'm looking to chat with some Colorado caregivers about their thoughts on the law, and what they'll do going forward  i.e. register, keep growing and figure out what the hell the state means; get out completely; or keep growing and not register  for a story in "ReLeaf." I'm happy to quote you first-name only, or look at other ways to protect your identity. 

I'll repost this in Colorado Patients, but I wanted to introduce myself here. Thanks.


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome ... I'm sure you will find a good many willing to speak with you about this . Anyway since you have joined ...clean out a closet and read up ..... ; - )


----------



## BryceCrawford (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, hope so. And growing's definitely something I've thought about, but considering I can barely keep a spider plant alive, I'm not sure it would do anybody any good.


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 16, 2011)

you would be suprised how many can produce a decent bag of bud after a few days study ... the info:s all here .... just sayin


----------



## wayno30 (Jun 16, 2011)

might be easier than a spider plant.....


----------



## Little Tommy (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes Bryce, it is a weed after all.


----------



## BryceCrawford (Jun 16, 2011)

Hehe, good point.


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 16, 2011)

Little Tommy said:


> Yes Bryce, it is a weed after all.


Cannabis is not a weed. Let's get our facts straight before we report things like that.

We are here talking about cultivating cannabis. 

The definition of weed (for the millionth fucking time): "A weed in a general sense is a plant that is considered by the user of the term to be a nuisance, and normally applied to unwanted plants in human-controlled settings" (wiki-dumbass-pedia)

So, unless you are here talking about your cabbage patch that has cannabis growing in it invasively, cannabis is not a weed.

amen.


----------



## wayno30 (Jun 16, 2011)

so is it a vegetable ?


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 16, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> so is it a vegetable ?


Haha yeah. No. It is an annual, dioecious flowering herb.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 16, 2011)

A vegetable is any plant part that is not a fruit that humans consume. Pot is actually a vegetable to some people.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2011)

its still a weed. it can grows any and everywhere and given the chance will take over that area. it is even a weed by your standards since many people dont want it grown. weed is a weed an easy growin plant that can grow anywhere


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its still a weed. it can grows any and everywhere and given the chance will take over that area. it is even a weed by your standards since many people dont want it grown. weed is a weed an easy growin plant that can grow anywhere


Your definition of a weed is not that of science. 


A weed has to do with the context of the plant to person.
If the person wants it, it is not a weed. 
So to Dick Cheney, weed IS a weed.
BUT to any self-respecting cannabis enthusiast, do yourself a favor and STOP discrediting it as plant you ADORE by labeling it as unwanted.

You can say it grows easily and can grow anywhere, but that is not the definition of a weed. That is more the definition of an invasive species.

Facts, people. Facts. Seriously.. Google it.

Your reading comprehension score for the day = 5%.
Good day.


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> A vegetable is any plant part that is not a fruit that humans consume. Pot is actually a vegetable to some people.


That is true. 

However, the word is not scientific, and its meaning is largely based on culinary and cultural tradition.


----------



## wayno30 (Jun 16, 2011)

my high school shop teacher....back when......defined a weed as any unwanted plant.......then he taught us to grow hydro tomatoes.............lookin back i wonder


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2011)

i understood what you are saying. but in my case, it is a weed. but in any case, it grows like a weed. very little maintenance, very hardy plant .


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 16, 2011)

Leave the weed to the pigs and the cannabis to the masses.


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 16, 2011)

oh my - we seem to have gotten far off subject here ... anyone is his area want to talk with him for an interview ? I would but I believe he's looking for a legal Colorado grower - any takers ?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 16, 2011)

tommyo3000 said:


> That is true.
> 
> However, the word is not scientific, and its meaning is largely based on culinary and cultural tradition.


"However, the word is not scientific, and its meaning is largely based on culinary and cultural tradition." - Wikipedia. 

Your facts have the same source?


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> "However, the word is not scientific, and its meaning is largely based on culinary and cultural tradition." - Wikipedia.
> 
> Your facts have the same source?


 having to explain these simple gardening concepts for the 1000th time, I got lazy.


----------



## BryceCrawford (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> oh my - we seem to have gotten far off subject here ... anyone is his area want to talk with him for an interview ? I would but I believe he's looking for a legal Colorado grower - any takers ?


Just for a few minutes, would be great.


----------



## wayno30 (Jun 17, 2011)

i think .......Marijuana is a vegetable.............would be a great article


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 17, 2011)

ummm yea ... btw ... they say it cuases short attention spans ........


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wikipedia does not seem to know that cannabis can become hermaphrodites, by saying it is a annual dioecious flowering herb. 



> The term dioecious is typically used only in plants and plant species. Dioecious refers to a plant population having separate male and female plants. No individual plant can produce both microspores and megaspores; individuals of the species are either androecious (male, producing microspores) or gynoecious (female, producing megaspores). Dioecious species cannot self-fertilize.
> Individual plants are either male or female.[4] From Greek for "two households". [Individual plants are not called dioecious; they are either gynoecious (female plants) or androecious (male plants).] In most dioecious species the female plant is of homogametic sex XX and the male plant is of heterogametic sex XY. Exceptions where the male plants are of homogametic sex are Potentilla fruticosa and species of Cotula.[citation needed] Some plant genera are exclusively dioecious, such as willows and poplars.


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 19, 2011)

tommyo3000 said:


> Cannabis is not a weed. Let's get our facts straight before we report things like that.
> 
> We are here talking about cultivating cannabis.
> 
> ...




Actually *your *wrong my friend. 

A weed, is actually any plant that grows wildly and or sporadically.

Or an "annual weed".. since cannabis plants are capable of foliage reproduction.


I rest my case.

peace..


----------



## Beansly (Jun 19, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> so is it a vegetable ?


 youre a dumbass


----------



## Beansly (Jun 19, 2011)

There is a huge debate going on in the scientific community about how to classify cannabis. That's all I know for sure.

AS for the OPs topic. Can we just stick to that please? So much damn thread jacking lately with stupid bickering.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2011)

it's called "POT". 

[video=youtube;3aV7CoZ84fM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aV7CoZ84fM[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> There is a huge debate going on in the scientific community about how to classify cannabis. That's all I know for sure.


Interesting. Hey what's your Avatar dude doing, dancing? lol


----------

